# Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe



## kölner85 (21. Januar 2017)

Petri in die Runde...

Wer kann mir sagen, wie dieses "Boot" heißt bzw. wie die Firma heißt?

Danke


----------



## Wuemmehunter (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Wurde in der vorletzten oder vo vorletzten Rute&Rolleausgaben vorgestellt. Vertrieben werden die Teile über das Angelcenter Goch.


----------



## kölner85 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Danke. Habe es gefunden ;-)


----------



## Michael.S (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Ich würde mal auf Titanic Tippen :q


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Ich glaube davon schwimmen schon ein paar auf dem Möhnesee.Hab ich letzten Sommer dort gesehen.


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Ich mag solche Threads!
Hilfe zu irgendetwas erfragen, dann doch selber herausfinden, aber die Antwort dafür lieber nicht preisgeben.

Äusserst hilfreich.


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Roundabout Boat 

http://www.nebassin.com/dealer/

#h


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Roundaboutswatercrafts heißen die☺
Link zum Hersteller:
https://roundaboutwatercrafts.com/


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

also aus England werden diese Boote mit £ und Versand sicher billiger sein als aus USA

In Deutschland sind die anscheinend sehr viel teurer


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Beim dem Teil redet ihr von einem Boot?!|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Hab ich schon gesehen die Teile....gab es 2015 schon in den USA in größeren Angelstores zum gucken. Die Videos im Netz kenn ich auch. 

 Für die meisten Gewässer bei uns wohl unbrauchbar. Man hat nen sehr hohen Schwerpunkt und generell ist das Teil eher was für flache Seen mit wenig Wellengang.....


----------



## Frank aus Lev (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Beim dem Teil redet ihr von einem Boot?!|rolleyes


Stimmt, ist ein Schiff.:vik:
Aber irgenwie cool das Teil.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ein Schiff.:vik:
> Aber irgenwie cool das Teil.



Je nachdem wer drauf sitzt dann ein "Schwerer Kreuzer"?


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Google mal "Ultraskiff".

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Oh prima, ich suche noch was für die Ostsee :vik:|uhoh:


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Dieses Ultraskiff scheint doch recht ordentlich Kippstabil zu sein. Da gibt es Videos, wo gezeigt wird wie das"Boot" auf Wellen reagiert und das ist imho durchaus ok.


Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Wenn ich die Dinger sehe gruselt es mir. Das ist kein Boot, das ist Treibgut.


----------



## mr-echolot (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Ich habe noch ein großes Weinfass,dass werde ich umbauen,10 Ps Außenborder dran,ab zur Ostsee auf Dorsch,freue mich schon riesig drauf, das ganze auszuprobieren .|wavey:|wavey:
mr-echolot


----------



## cohosalmon (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

 Meine Kinder haben sowas als Sandkasten im Garten! |supergri Kaum zu glauben mit was manche sich auf's Wasser trauen. 

 Und weil wir schon bei Bootexoten sind, habt Ihr das schon mal gesehen? http://www.onefrogtwo.com/


----------



## thanatos (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Name dieses "Bootes" ??? Hilfe*

Boot ;+;+;+ :q 
 so ein Sch... wer sich unbedingt zum Pfeffi machen will 
 ist damit bestens ausgestattet #6


----------

